# Sweden proposes forming new Nordic Battalion from all Scandinavian countries



## CougarKing (27 Jul 2013)

I wonder if their new recruiting commercial will look like this one though?  ;D

Defense News link



> HELSINKI —* A potential joint Nordic Battalion Force (NBF) will be on the table when defense ministers and commanders from Sweden, Finland, Norway and Denmark meet to discuss the Swedish proposal this fall.*
> 
> The concept for establishing the modular-style NBF is fundamental to a closer and meaningful Nordic defense cooperation, said Swedish Armed Force chief Gen. Sverker Göransson.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Jul 2013)

Oh, this should be fun to watch. Kind of like that French/German joint brigade and about as much use:

http://www.acus.org/natosource/franco-german-brigade-still-waits-joint-deployment

That is, not very....  ;D


----------



## Infanteer (28 Jul 2013)

I think they tried this before...unit was pretty effective.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5th_SS_Panzer_Division_Wiking


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Jul 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I think they tried this before...unit was pretty effective.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5th_SS_Panzer_Division_Wiking



I met a few older Norwegians who had served in this unit and were still quite proud to say so which was creepy, especially with the Quisling legacy looming over the country's conscience.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jul 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I think they tried this before...unit was pretty effective.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5th_SS_Panzer_Division_Wiking


Albeit under a somewhat less socialist* umbrella than today, though.

* - The "National Socialist" monicker, notwithstanding.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Jul 2013)

The Nordic battalion should really be a brigade sized force.A battalion organization works if they are just a peacekeeping force.


----------

